# Sticky  No MM branded watches allowed



## gigfy

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to announce to you that we at Watchuseek no longer allow the use of "...... ........" other than related to the real Panerai product.
> 
> Here's why: http://www.ipo.gov.uk/madrid?madridnum=M850768
> 
> Hope you will understand.


About Marina Militare posts

EDIT: For clarification, no discussions, pictures, or links to MM branded watches other than related to the real Panerai product. Unbranded or other brand name watches of similar style are OK.

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## nsmike

*Re: Please read this concerning Marina Militare*

I quess we start using MM style homage instead. No problem:roll:


----------



## marnix_moed

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

Ouch...

but can we still talk about Parnis here?


----------



## gigfy

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



marnix_moed said:


> Ouch...
> 
> but can we still talk about Parnis here?


Yes, Parnis is OK.


----------



## marnix_moed

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

Goooood, since Parnis has almost all model of euh... how do we say it here nowadays... Scooby-Doo watches?


----------



## ral

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

I found this today:

http://www.mmt500.com/index.asp?sezione=40

They claim to be watch authorized suppliers for the Italian Navy, and they use the "forbidden words" in their watches, endorsed by the real "MM" itself, as per what they say.

Interesting...


----------



## marnix_moed

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

Hm... and after reading gifgy's link, I thought only Panerai has the right to use the line ...... Militare on the dials.

Interesting...

But scooby doo watches probably are still off-limit. :-(


----------



## ral

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

I do not think it would be possible to enforce the "MM" patent in Italy. And I do not think the real "MM" would be very happy on Panerai's patent.


----------



## Harry Withenfields

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

I am much amused (particularly as I am a translator) by the translation given: Military ....... What a wonderful concept: a military yacht harbour. Stupid gits!
Harry
PS Good thing we don't have much occasion to write about Princess ......!


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



ral said:


> I do not think it would be possible to enforce the "MM" patent in Italy. And I do not think the real "MM" would be very happy on Panerai's patent.


I agree.

Perhaps one day somebody will market a watch called 'Royal Australian Navy' (unlikely), but there is no way that they could enforce exclusive branding rights in this country, particularly with regard to equipment make specifically for the RAN and being required to be marked as such.

It makes about as much sense as patenting a gene (who are you? God?), but thems the rules and we have to comply. Perhaps it is worth challenging, but...

...not on this forum.


----------



## orloff

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



ral said:


> I do not think it would be possible to enforce the "MM" patent in Italy. And I do not think the real "MM" would be very happy on Panerai's patent.


CATALOG PANERAI 1997-2007 pag 13 Executed by kind permissionof the Italian Navy ??? :roll::roll:


----------



## Craig M

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

so if its, as states, used with "kind permission" of the Italian Navy...to me that denotes that there is NO ownership of the term by Panerai...

so again it begs the question....how do Panerai deem it right that they claim legal ownership of the term :-s

as Chascomm said...not really a debate for this forum....anyone a member of an online copyright law board? :-d

the more I read and think about this whole thing on here the more I being to perceive panerai as a giant wet blanket who thinks they are a bit more important than they actually are...[IMO]


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



Craig M said:


> how do Panerai deem it right that they claim legal ownership of the term :-s


They do not claim ownership of the term. They claim trademark of the LOGO, which is the term rendered in the font that it is rendered in on the Panerai watches. The MMT500 watches have the term rendered in the font that the Italian Navy uses for their logo, thus it is different.

Trademarks can specify a term or phrase, or it can include a design.

"Crest" is a trademark for toothpaste, but only when rendered in their design. So, mountaintops are still safe to use this term. ;-)

BTW, Scooby-doo watches use the same font, for obvious reasons, and that's the problem.

-s-


----------



## marnix_moed

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



skoochy said:


> They do not claim ownership of the term. They claim trademark of the LOGO, which is the term rendered in the font that it is rendered in on the Panerai watches. The MMT500 watches have the term rendered in the font that the Italian Navy uses for their logo, thus it is different.
> 
> Trademarks can specify a term or phrase, or it can include a design.
> 
> "Crest" is a trademark for toothpaste, but only when rendered in their design. So, mountaintops are still safe to use this term. ;-)
> 
> BTW, Scooby-doo watches use the same font, for obvious reasons, and that's the problem.
> 
> -s-


So, if Scooby Doo uses a bit different font, than we can discuss them again. Sure, the font must not be too much a-like.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



marnix_moed said:


> So, if Scooby Doo uses a bit different font, than we can discuss them again. Sure, the font must not be too much a-like.


I reckon the name would look cool in Haettenschweiler font (similar to MS Impact but more compressed), with numbers to match. Maybe in yellow.

M A R I N A 
MILITARE ;-)

But perhaps it's not really worth fighting over. After all, it is a bit pretentious to name a watch after a navy even when it is not issued, whether it be the one refered to above or ВМФ or ROYAL NAVY or USN or whatever.


----------



## Dapper

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



Chascomm said:


> Perhaps one day somebody will market a watch called 'Royal Australian Navy'


A 'Swiss Navy' would be good, too ;-) :-d


----------



## nderwater

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

LOL - I'm buying one of those.


----------



## breitlingso08

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*

personally i think its a bunch of crap for anyone to tell us what we are allowed to talk about on this forum. i can understand not talking about blatant fakes or replicas (whatever you want to call them) but the MM moniker on some watches does not purport to be a panerai. therefore it is not a fake and we can talk about it or post pictures of them


----------



## andriver

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



breitlingso08 said:


> personally i think its a bunch of crap for anyone to tell us what we are allowed to talk about on this forum. i can understand not talking about blatant fakes or replicas (whatever you want to call them) but the MM moniker on some watches does not purport to be a panerai. therefore it is not a fake and we can talk about it or post pictures of them


Unfortunately, you nor I own the forum. The owner can make his own rules. We can either abide by it or move on.


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Please read this concerning certain "Homage" watches*



breitlingso08 said:


> personally i think its a bunch of crap for anyone to tell us what we are allowed to talk about on this forum. i can understand not talking about blatant fakes or replicas (whatever you want to call them) but the MM moniker on some watches does not purport to be a panerai. therefore it is not a fake and we can talk about it or post pictures of them


"Personally I think it's a bunch of crap" somebody wanting to tell the site owner how he ought to run the forums.

Look, it's quite simple. You are a guest in Ernie's house and he has told you not to discuss MM watch. So you don't discuss them.


----------

